# Sky news



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I must be in a complaining sort of mood.  First Boots and now Sky news.

I was watching Sky news this morning, and on came an advert saying how wonderful sky news was.  The advert consisted of people saying over and over again:-

"Sky News cuts the Crap."

It's half term, and my 6 year old twins, are at home.  I am trying to teach them not to use bad language, so to put it bluntly, I was appalled, that Sky news broadcast an advert like that at  9.15 in the morning.  21.15 is fine, but 9.15am is not.

Lorna


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG that's terrible hun - i hope you are going to complain?


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Lorna
I agree with you they should not have swearing before the watershed. Is it just me or do you think that swearing seems to be viewed as acceptable now. I'm not sayig I'm perfect and I do swear now and again but on the telly 'crap' seems to be used as an everyday word and the f word isn't bleeped as much as it used to be. 
Perhaps I'm getting old  

Bev xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its got a double meaning.... "Miscellaneous or disorganized items; clutter."


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

sallywags 
Yes I have complained to the Broadcasting Standards Authority.

Tony, 
the word might have another meaning, but, IMO, common usage says it is a swear word.

Lorna


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Lorna - agree with you hun, and if nothing else, your six year olds will hear a swear word and nothing else.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Although it's not a word I use in front of my children I don't really regard it as a swear word either. But, I do think it's an odd choice of word to have on the tv so early in the morning. TBH I would be more concerned about the things my children would be watching on the news rather than being worried about the word 'crap'

S xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree that it is on the 'milder' end of swear words, but I find it slightly uncomfortable and certainly would around children.  I think the difficulty is the fact that it is becoming so 'normal' and i hate hearing children use language like it. It's getting too common! i remember saying it once when i was a kid and my mum going absolutely BALISTIC!


----------

